# Beast of a filter



## lil-lynx (8 Jun 2010)

any one had or used a Eheim 2260  ? could they give me a review ? i was looking to buy something of similar size maybe this or the tetratec 2400 ?  any help ?


----------



## Nick16 (8 Jun 2010)

mixed reviews about the 2400 im afraid. And most people have had problems with tetratecs! despite thier good customer service it is still a hassle. 

im waiting for a part to come from germany (they used to send then from southhampton). And im betteing they sent me the wrong part despite explaining in several times what part i needed.!

Have you looked at the FX5? 
An amazing filter and it really isnt noisy. had one in my bedroom about 5m from my head and it made no more noise than my TT 1200's.


----------



## Garuf (8 Jun 2010)

Fx5 gets my vote. Superior in most ways to the ex2400.


----------



## lil-lynx (8 Jun 2010)

i have a fx5 and a tetra tec 1200 on a 400 litre tank but am wanting to upgrade the tetratec to maybe the 2400 or the biggest eheim 2260 i think ?


----------



## lil-lynx (10 Aug 2010)

Just to let you no we now have 2 FX5s


----------



## Billypete (1 Oct 2010)

> lil-lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Just to let you no we now have 2 FX5s



     Are they that good then ? looking to change rena xp3 as it's very noisey  - are the fx5's quiet ?


----------



## Gfish (1 Oct 2010)

Good buy! I also have 2 FX5 filters and running them on my big tank in the livingroom. Not noisy, just a faint hum that once the cabinet door is shut, then it's hard to hear.

But powerful and easy to use. I love them!


----------



## Billypete (1 Oct 2010)

> Gfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gfish (2 Oct 2010)

Hi
I changes my hosing recently to a clear vinyl tubing. Bought it from my local MA. The only thing is the 90degree bend pieces, ive had to use ones that are solid and insert into the pipe so they obviously restrict flow a little. But you know what, on this filter you just don't notice, the things so powerful. It's worth working with this filter to get the benefits it offers in my opinion. I'm happy with the flow and filtration in my tank now, and for a long time I wasn't.
Cheers


----------



## Billypete (3 Oct 2010)

Sounds like a no brainer @ Â£137 ... Cheers for that !! Pete.


----------



## Colin (11 Oct 2010)

I have the Eheim 2080 and I think itâ€™s the best filter I have ever owned very quiet and easy to prime itâ€™s not easy to lift out of the cabinet when full but no large filter is, Itâ€™s not cheap but then again my older Eheim must be ten years old and still going strong so I do consider it good value against its expected life time (bet it breaks now).
I have read mixed reviews about the 2260 but never owned one so canâ€™t comment.
Col


----------

